
How we know Obama will ignore his NSA review group: He already has - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2013/12/19/how-we-know-obama-will-ignore-his-nsa-review-group-he-already-has/
======
JoeAltmaier
Linkbait. The article says outright that the President had to decide on a new
head of NSA before the report came out; that means he wasn't 'ignoring his NSA
review group' because it hadn't said anything yet.

I don't defend the President in this NSA debacle; but I tire of threadbare
attempts to run down a person to score points.

